# Ubuntuserver 14.04.1 ( 64 Bit ). Ich bekomme keine Internetverbindung zustande.



## ubuntu1967 (6. März 2015)

Hallo.
Ich habe ein Problem mit Ubuntuserver 14.04.1 ( 64 Bit ).
Ich bekomme keine Internetverbindung direkt nach der Neuinstallation von Ubuntuserver 14.04.1 ( 64 Bit) zustande.
Was muss ich anpassen damit Internet funktioniert?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (6. März 2015)

Hier ein Auszug der fehlermeldungen >>>
Fehl Ubuntu security notices | Ubuntu trusty-security InRelease

Fehl Index of / trusty InRelease

Fehl Index of / trusty InRelease

Fehl Index of / trusty Release.gpg
  »archive.canonical.com« konnte nicht aufgelöst werden.
Fehl Index of / trusty Release.gpg
  »extras.ubuntu.com« konnte nicht aufgelöst werden.
Fehl Ubuntu security notices | Ubuntu trusty-security Release.gpg
  »security.ubuntu.com« konnte nicht aufgelöst werden.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (6. März 2015)

Auf folgendes Script im Ubuntuserver 14.04.1 (64 Bit ) in der rootkonsole >>> 
#    Netzwerkkonfiguration des Systems abfragen:

    cat /etc/network/interfaces >> /root/netzwerkabfrage.txt
    cat /etc/resolv.conf >> /root/netzwerkabfrage.txt
    cat /etc/hosts >> /root/netzwerkabfrage.txt

 #   aktuelle Netzwerkkonfiguration abfragen:

    ifconfig -a >> /root/netzwerkabfrage.txt
    iwconfig >> /root/netzwerkabfrage.txt
    route -n >> /root/netzwerkabfrage.txt
    arp -av >> /root/netzwerkabfrage.txt
    ip neigh show  >> /root/netzwerkabfrage.txt

  #  Konfiguration des NetworkManagers

    cat /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state >> /root/netzwerkabfrage.txt
    cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf >> /root/netzwerkabfrage.txt

   # Zuordnung der Schnittstellen:

    cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules | egrep -i 'device|sub' -A3 >> /root/netzwerkabfrage.txt

#4. Wie weit funktioniert die Verbindung zum Internet?

    #Dazu bitte ein paar Pings (siehe Ping (Datenübertragung)) absetzen.

    ping -c 2 $(route -n | grep UG | awk {'print $2'}) >> /root/netzwerkabfrage.txt
    ping -c 2 verpeilt.de - Informationen zum Thema verpeilt. Diese Website steht zum Verkauf! >> /root/netzwerkabfrage.txt
    ping -c 2 213.95.41.4 >> /root/netzwerkabfrage.txt

Bekomme ich als Output >>>
# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The primary network interface
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.2.100
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.2.1
broadcast 192.168.2.255
gateway 192.168.2.1
dns-nameservers 192.168.2.1 8.8.8.8

# This is an autoconfigured IPv6 interface
iface eth0 inet6 auto
nameserver 192.168.0.2
127.0.0.1	localhost
127.0.1.1	ubuntu

# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
::1     localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
lo        Link encap:Lokale Schleife  
          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
          inet6-Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metrik:1
          RX-Pakete:4 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
          TX-Pakete:4 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 
          RX-Bytes:240 (240.0 B)  TX-Bytes:240 (240.0 B)

Kernel-IP-Routentabelle
Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
Einträge: 0   Ignoriert: 0   Gefunden: 0
# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The primary network interface
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.2.100
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.2.1
broadcast 192.168.2.255
gateway 192.168.2.1
dns-nameservers 192.168.2.1 8.8.8.8

# This is an autoconfigured IPv6 interface
iface eth0 inet6 auto

Wo ist der Fehler zu suchen das ich keine Internetverbindung zustande bekomme?


----------



## Jimini (6. März 2015)

Eins vorweg - wenn du beim Erstellen eines Postings unten rechts auf "Erweitert" klickst, werden dir zusätzliche Formatierungsoptionen angezeigt. Mit dem CODE-Tage beispielsweise kannst du Befehle und Inhalte von Configdateien hervorheben, was die Lesbarkeit deutlich erhöht.

Du hast jede Menge Befehle ausgeführt und den Output in die Datei /root/Netzwerkabfrage.txt geschrieben. Der Inhalt dieser Datei (beispielsweise angezeigt mittels "cat /root/Netzwerkabfrage.txt") wäre also sehr hilfreich.
Um es abzukürzen, ein paar Schritte, die du ausführen kannst (alle Befehle bitte in einem Terminal ausführen):

*1.* _ping -c3 8.8.8.8_
Erklärung: dieser Befehl schickt 3 Datenpakete an einen Server von Google, welcher die IP-Adresse 8.8.8.8 hat.
-> bitte hier berichten, ob der Befehl ausgeführt werden konnte

*2.* _ping -c3 www. google. de_
Erklärung: jetzt wird nochmal Google gepingt, allerdings muss nun die URL aufgelöst werden. 
-> bitte hier berichten, ob der Befehl ausgeführt werden konnte

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bunkasan (6. März 2015)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> # The primary network interface
> auto eth0
> iface eth0 inet static
> address 192.168.2.100
> ...



Das ist zumindest so schon mal nicht richtig. Network wäre bei der Subnetmask die 192.168.2.0. Die Angabe des Netzwerks ist hier aber auch nicht notwendig, die Zeile am besten entfernen.

Mach am besten mal Ping wie Jimini empfohlen hat, da scheinbar nichts davon in deinem Output gelandet ist. Würde weiterhelfen.


----------



## Jimini (6. März 2015)

Für eine funktionierende Verbindung würde ein Eintrag wie der folgende ausreichen:

```
auto eth0                                                                                                                                                                                                               
iface eth0 inet static                                                                                                                                                                                                  
        address 10.0.0.4                                                                                                                                                                                                
        netmask 255.255.255.0
        gateway 10.0.0.1
        dns-nameservers 10.0.0.1
```

MfG Jimini


----------



## ubuntu1967 (7. März 2015)

Ich habe die Datei interfaces ind den Ordner /etc/network/ mit sudo cp Quelldatei Zieldatei geschrieben.
Dann habe ich ping getestet.
1. ping -c3 8.8.8.8
2. ping -c3 www. google. de (richtig wäre ohne Spaces also ping -c3 Google)
Output:
connect: network unreachable
ping: unknown host Google

Ich bekomme immer noch keine Internetverbindung zustande.


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2015)

Bitte führe mal "ifconfig" aus und poste hier, welche Interfaces dort aufgeslistet werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ubuntu1967 (7. März 2015)

Ich habe

```
ifconfig
```
im Ubuntuserver 14.04.1 (64Bit) Terminal eingegeben.
Als Output bekomme ich 


> lo        Link encap:Lokale Schleife
> inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
> inet6-Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metrik:1
> ...


Die Internetverbindung funktioniert weiterhin nicht, ich bräuchte weiterhin Hilfe.


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2015)

Und damit hätten wir das Problem gefunden 
Bei dir ist nur das sogenannte Loopback-Device gestartet, nicht aber ein "echter" Netzwerkadapter. Um Hardwareprobleme auszuschließen, führe bitte folgenden Befehl aus:

```
lspci | grep Ethernet
```
 (das Pipe-Zeichen ("|") kannst du mit Alt Gr + < (links vom y) eingeben)
Daraufhin sollte dir (mindestens) ein Gerät ausgegeben werden. Ist dies der Fall?

MfG Jimini


----------



## ubuntu1967 (7. März 2015)

> Daraufhin sollte dir (mindestens) ein Gerät ausgegeben werden. Ist dies der Fall?


Ja wie folgend >>

```
lspci | grep Ethernet
```



> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2015)

Gut, das Gerät wird erkannt. Bitte führe mal "ifconfig -a" aus und poste, welche Geräte dir angezeigt werden (es müssten zumindest lo und eth0 sein).
Danach führst du bitte "ifconfig eth0" aus und postest die IPv4-Adresse (die steht hinter "inet Adresse").

Nur zur Sicherheit: ein funktionierendes Netzwerkkabel ist an den entsprechenden Adapter angeschlossen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## ubuntu1967 (7. März 2015)

```
ifconfig -a
```



> lo        Link encap:Lokale Schleife
> inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
> inet6-Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metrik:1
> ...




```
ifconfig eth0
```



> eth0 : Fehler beim Auslesen der Schnittstelleninformation: Gerät nicht gefunden



Ein funktionierendes Netzwerkkabel ist an den entsprechenden Adapter angeschlossen!


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2015)

Bitte gib an, was du in /etc/network/interfaces eingetragen hast bzw. was da drin steht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ubuntu1967 (7. März 2015)

Dies ist /etc/network/interfaces >>>


> iface eth0 inet static
> address 192.168.0.5
> netmask 255.255.255.0
> network 192.168.0.0
> ...


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2015)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Dies ist /etc/network/interfaces >>>


Diesbezüglich hatte ich dir gestern schon eine beispielhafte Config gepostet - insbesondere die Zeile mit den iptables-Regeln kannst du erstmal rauswerfen. Stell' die Config also am besten mal so um, wie ich es vorgeschlagen habe. Danach kannst du das Netzwerk mit "/etc/init.d/networking restart" neustarten. Sollte es Fehlermeldungen geben, poste diese bitte hier.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ubuntu1967 (7. März 2015)

Aus 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/linux-und-sonstige-betriebssysteme/354235-howto-absicherung-und-administration-eines-linux-servers-stand-2-3-2015-a.html
hatte ich in /etc/network/interfaces


> auto lo
> iface lo inet loopback
> 
> auto eth0
> ...


eingetragen.

Danach habe ich folgendes im Terminal eingegeben >>>

```
sudo apt-get install network-manager
```
 Fehlermeldungen Auszugsweise>>>
E:Fehlschlag beim Holen von 404 Not Found... >>gb.archive.ubuntu.com konnte nicht aufgelöst werden
Internet funktioniert mit Ubuntuserver 14.04.1 (64 Bit) weiterhin nicht!


----------



## ubuntu1967 (7. März 2015)

Jetzt brauch ich etwas Zeit, weil ich komme hier nicht richtig weiter.
Ich werde Ubuntu 14.04.1 (64 bit) noch einmal neu installieren


----------



## keinnick (7. März 2015)

Eine Neuinstallation halte ich für unnötig. Versuche doch mal die Minimalconfig die Jimini gepostet hat.


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2015)

Ohne eine Antwort auf mein vorheriges Posting kann ich dir aktuell leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Eine Neuinstallation ist aber eigentlich nicht nötig - ich vermute, dass dir nur ein Fehler beim Ändern der Netzwerkkonfiguration unterlaufen ist und es deswegen momentan nicht funktioniert.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: meine Anleitung, welche du verlinkt hast, geht in dem Beispiel davon aus, dass (mindestens) zwei Netzwerkadapter verbaut sind.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (7. März 2015)

Gelöst ist dieser Forumthread nicht, aber
neu installiert habe ich Ubuntu 14.04.1 (64Bit) nativ auf Festplatte.
Und einmal installiert in einer Virtualbox Hostsystem=Ubuntu 14.04.2 (64 Bit) Gnome-Desktopumgebung, Gastsystem=Ubuntuserver 14.04.1 (64 Bit).
In der nativen Installation funktioniert das Internet weitherhin nicht, in der Virtualisierung funktioniert das Internet erfolgreich.
Wie kann ich hier weitermachen?


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2015)

Hast du nur keine Internetverbindung? Oder kannst du beispielsweise deinen Router anpingen?
Ist die Symptomatik _exakt_ wie vorher? Gehe dazu am besten nochmal meine Postings durch.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ubuntu1967 (8. März 2015)

Danke 
Jimini 

 Moderator & User-News-Schreiber des Monats (Januar)                                                                                 



Das du mir hier gepostest hast, jetzt muss ich dich eventuell entäuschen , ich habe Ubuntuserver 14.04.1 (64 Bit) von DVD RW installiert, und habe es jetzt entfernt.
Habe dann Ubuntuserver 14.04.2 (64 Bit) von CD RW installiert, 

```
ping 8.8.8.8
```
funktioniert jetzt.
ich habe einige Pakette zum Beispiel Midnight-Commander (mc) installiert, mit Internet komme ich erstmal klar.
Das hiesige Thema ist damit Gelöst.


----------

